# Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2014)

*Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

					Der Hersteller Deepcool hat eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit sehr hoher Lebensdauer vorgestellt. Die Water Element 120K soll somit bis zu 120.000 Stunden MTBF aufweisen, was deutlich über dem Wert normaler Wasserkühlungen liegt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*


----------



## Oozy (29. Mai 2014)

Absolut uninteressant, vor allem für den Preis. Sorry, aber 300 Euro für eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit einem 120mm Radiator? Eine selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung kühlt besser und ist auch ziemlich wartungsfrei. Fraglich ist, ob der Kunde, der sich eine Wasserkühlung kauft, überhaupt seinen PC 14 Jahre lang benutzen wird oder ob ihm die Kowakü nicht schon vorher auf den Wecker geht.


----------



## tochan01 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

welcher gamer hat seinen PC 14 jahre... werden neue sockeladapter dann kostenlos nachgeliefert bei systemwechsel?

anstelle so ne unnütz lange laufzeit zu ermöglichen sollen die lieber an den pumpen arbeiten damit die dinger wirklich leise sind. bei meiner H80i ist die pumpe was ich aus dem case höre....


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Was hat das im Unterforum für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen zu suchen ?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Huch, das ist ja eine interessante Preisausrichtung...
Und das Problem, das weder der klassische User seinen Rechner solange behält und ist was ist bei einem Plattformwechsel?: Die Kompatibilität


----------



## beren2707 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*


Lieber einen SA IB-E oder einen NH-D15 und die restliche Kohle behalten, hat man mehr von.  Oder gleich für das Geld eine richtige WaKü kaufen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Seit ich eine Corsair H55 als AiO-*GPU*-Wakü nutze, kommt mir im Preisbereich unter 100€ keine andere Kühllösung als eine AiO-*GPU*-Wakü mehr in den Rechner. 

*Aber:* Selbst wenn sie eine bessere Pumpe verwenden, bekommt man für 300€ eine richtige Wakü, die durch eine Eheim 1046 und einen Dual-Radiator leiser und leistungsfähiger ist. Selbst eine erweiterbare Swiftech 220 mit Dual-Radiator gibt es für 120€. 

Entweder halten sie die Zielgruppe für unterbelichtet oder sie haben im Vorfeld keine Marktanalyse durchgeführt.


----------



## N30S (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Wow um auf 300€/$ zu kommen muss man sich selbst bei einer richtigen Wasserkühlung samt 360er Radiator anstrengen.

Was ein schwachsinn...


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

sind die größenwahnsinnig?


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Cuplex kryos oder auch der Delarin + Aquastream XT  + Phobya G-Changer 240 HPC  kostet  ~ 185 - 200 euro dann bleiben noch 115 / 100 euro für Anschlüsse, AGB + Schlauch übrig 
Die Kombo haltet wirlich "LANGE"  auch in Zukunft wird es ein umrüstkit geben, damit ein neuer intel oder Amd Sockel passen wird (~ 15 euro)


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

bei 300$ für die AIO setze ich meinen i7 4770k lieber unter Verwendung des boxed kühlers einer Kernschmelze aus und kauf mir wenns mal krachen sollte einfach für 300$ eine neue CPU.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

14 Jahre Lebensdauer  Chic! Ob es bis dahin überhaupt noch CPUs gibt


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Das ding wird bestimmt ein Ladenhüter werden. Es gibts genug alternativen mit Singelradiator Kühlung auf dem Markt und kosten wesentlich weniger.

Und das mit dem 14 Jahren Garantie ist auch so eine sache.Wer weiss ob man in 14 Jahren noch solche Kühler benötigen wird, was die technischen Weiterentwicklung berifft.


----------



## Kotzi01 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Hä da stimmt doch was nicht.....

120000h sind geteilt durch 24h gerade mal 5 Jahre!

Also wieiviele stunden sind es denn nun wirklich?


----------



## vanWEED (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

evt für nen server intressant aber nicht für denn normal betrieb....aber die garantie ist echt fein!


----------



## holli146 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> Hä da stimmt doch was nicht.....
> 
> 120000h sind geteilt durch 24h gerade mal 5 Jahre!
> 
> Also wieiviele stunden sind es denn nun wirklich?


 
Bei dir hat das Jahr ja 1000tage! Bei den mir bekannten 365tage komme ich auf eine Lebensdauer von 13,64jahren.


----------



## Spieler22 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

105m^3/h das sind 1750l/ min.

Kann man dann ja sicher auch gut im städtischen Wasserwerk oder am Feuerwehrwagen verwenden das ding.
knapp 30l in der sekunde ist ne Ansage


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

14 Jahre??  Das bringts ja wirklich, bis dahin gibt es wahrscheinlich kaum noch CPUs im Desktop Bereich, wird ja eh alles immer kleiner und kompakter.

Wie gross ist wohl der Anteil von den 300$ allein für die Garantie, falls die 14 Jahre hält? Der Hersteller gibt keine 14 Jahre Garantie daruaf wenn es sich für ihn nicht lohnt. 
Gibt es einen Schaden der unter Garantie behoben wird, muss der Hersteller oder Verkäufer dafür Haften. 

Bevor wir hier aber unerlaubt über Rechtliche Fragen schreiben, lassen wir es lieber.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*



vanWEED schrieb:


> evt für nen server intressant aber nicht für denn normal betrieb....aber die garantie ist echt fein!


 Server mit Wasserkühlung? Das Ding muss laufen, nicht leise sein. Wasserkühlung ist viel zu anfällig.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Server mit Wasserkühlung? Das Ding muss laufen, nicht leise sein. Wasserkühlung ist viel zu anfällig.


 
Es gibt Server mit Wasserkühlung, ich weiss nicht mehr welche, aber waren es vielleicht die Facebook-Server die mit Wasser gekühlt werden?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Dann ist das aber die Ausnahme. Die meisten Server machen ordendlich lärm und sind luftgekühlt. Ist zuverlässiger und die stehen eh in nem Datacenter. Außerdem ist es viel schneller zu reparieren.


----------



## Ryle (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Der Durchsatz soll wohl 105l/h oder dm³ sein, da hat irgendwer gepennt. Und wo steht das was von 14 Jahren Garantie, MTBF hat nichts mit der Garantiedauer zu tun.
Aber das Teil ist bei 300 Dollar ganz klar ne Totgeburt.


----------



## Veteranboy (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es gibt Server mit Wasserkühlung, ich weiss nicht mehr welche, aber waren es vielleicht die Facebook-Server die mit Wasser gekühlt werden?


 
Google Server werden mit Wasser gekühlt 
Serverkühlung: Google eröffnet Rechenzentrum im kalten Hamina - Golem.de

btw Ladenhüter


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Die Server selber werden aber nicht mit Wasser gekühlt, sondern die Luft wird mit Luft-Wasser Wärmetauschern gekühlt.


----------



## Deathnero (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Also was haben die sich da einfallen lassen  
Mir wäre es viel wichtiger wenn Sie mal auf die Leistung+ Effizienz im Abklang der "Lautheit" mal besser abstimmen würden!
Und diese WaKüs dann noch mit 3 Jahre Garantie beschenken und die Leute werden den Laden einrennen. 

Aber hey, machen wir doch einfach eine extrem überteuerte WaKü für 300 (!) Dollar und natürlich der immens wichtigen Lebensdauer von 14 Jahren (in 14 Jahren wird zwar dann dieses System dann Museumsreif weil es eines der letzten ist, was mit W7 oder W8 läuft, und nen mickrigen 6 Kerner ((oder mehr)) hat aaaaaber die WaKü geht immernoch!)

Sry, aber wer sich diese WaKü kauft, hat echt keine Ahnung, was man mit 300$ Kaufen kann...


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue AiO-Wasserkühlung Water Element 120K des Herstellers Deep Cool soll eine MTBF (Mean Time Between Failures) von 120.000 Stunden aufweisen. Dies entspricht einer permanenten Betriebszeit von 14 Jahren.



Von einer MTBF von 120.000h auf 14 Jahre Lebensdauer (wie im Titel) zu schließen halte ich für etwas gewagt. Evtl. sollte sich der Autor noch einmal bzgl. MTBT einlesen. Die 120.000h könnten theoretisch mit 120.000 Teilen über eine Stunde Testdauer ermittelt worden sein. Wenn die nächste Woche auseinanderfallen ist das in der MTBF nicht ersichtlich.

Btw: Die meisten SSDs haben IMHO eine MTBF von 1,5 - 2 Millionen Stunden. Da schreibt Ihr doch auch nicht: _SSDs mit 200 Jahren Lebensdauer_.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Das mit den 14 Jahren ist Quark, die MTBF ist ein Maß um die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit im Relevanten Zeitraum zu berechnen und der beträgtbei PCs üblicherweise 5 Jahre. Was danach passiert ist egal, SCSI HDDs hatten üblichereise 1,5 Mio h MTBF, was weit über 100 Jahren entspricht, das Schmieröl aus den Lagern ist aber nach wenigen Jahrzehnten schon verdampft, macht auch nichts da es nichtmehr im relevanten Zeitraum liegt. Zwischen 14 Jahren Haltbarkeit und 14 Jahren MTBF besteht ein gigantischer Unterschied.

Von daher: den Käse bitte richtigstellen, beor noch jemand darauf reinfällt!


----------



## Deathnero (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*



keinnick schrieb:


> Btw: Die meisten SSDs haben IMHO eine MTBF von 1,5 - 2 Millionen Stunden. Da schreibt Ihr doch auch nicht: _SSDs mit 200 Jahren Lebensdauer_.


 
Huhu verschätz dich da mal nicht. Festplatten müssen gewisserweise lang halten, wozu wären Datensicherungen da wenn sie nur 10 Jahre halten?


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*



Deathnero schrieb:


> Huhu verschätz dich da mal nicht. Festplatten müssen gewisserweise lang halten, wozu wären Datensicherungen da wenn sie nur 10 Jahre halten?



Dennoch lässt sich die MTBF nicht auf die Lebensdauer ummünzen, das war ja der Punkt den ich ansprach. Davon abgesehen: Ich kenne niemanden der seine (wichtigen) Daten einer Festplatte anvertraut die bereits 10+ Jahre in Betrieb war. 

Für die Langzeitarchivierung (welche in der Praxis in der Tat ein Problem ist) gibt es andere Möglichkeiten: Langzeitarchivierung


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Water Element 120K: Deep Cool stellt AiO-Wakü für 300 Dollar und mit 14 Jahren Lebensdauer vor*

Das Ding ist doch bullshit, ich meine da hängt ja nicht mal ein 240ger Radi dran und wer braucht das Teil in 14 Jahren noch?


----------

